# Rhoms with Plants



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

I've been wanting to plant my 75g forever it seems like. Now that Im getting a big rhom Im wondering if now is the time to do it. In general how do rhoms do with plants. Im thinking of just doing 5 or 6 big plants. Also with lighting would 160wts on a 75g stress it out.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=395 <<Read that. You will have to tweak it for the amount of nitrate your fish will produce. You might not have to ad nitrate when the fish gets in the tank.

Since it is way better to plant densely, I would get a smaller fish. A densely planted 75 and a 10" + Rhom might not give him much room, but hey do what you want.

Definately a good idea to let the tank grow in for 1-2 months b4 you put him in. I have p's with plants, and they love them. No problem. They get used to the light. Mine is OK with it anyway.


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Im getting the Rhom this week. I dont really want it densely planted. I rather have 3 or 5 nice big plants. I just want some plants that get big to let him hide behind and look nice.


----------

